# Think she'll do good?



## emilieanne

I figured I would make a new thread because my other thread, that has almost nothing to do with this topic isn't getting hits. 
So, I've been thinking about getting a different show doe. 
Her name is Mosaic lalita.
Sire:
Mosaic crown Lyon 
Dam:
Mosaic crown Lydia

She looks great to me but I would like to get a few more opinions. 
This is her pedigree:









And this is her dam's linear report:









Last photo is her dam. 
So, what do you guys think? 
Anything is appreciated!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Anyone have opinions?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

i don't especially like mom's foreudder, but that may be improved upon depending on the buck's background. Doeling looks a little posty in the legs and her rump seems a little steep, but otherwise she looks good.

For that type of money I would find another that was really good. Hardly any faults is what that price would be for, IMO. Especially since she is so young.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Is she pregnant?


----------



## Kaneel

She is a very nice doeling, but after thinking I agree with Grace, keep looking around. You should be able to find an amazing doeling for that price  I checked out her sire, and it seems very odd that this doeling would have such a steep rump, considering that her dam and sire both have decently level ones. She should have a great looking udder though lol! Mind you, she is still young, she may just be in an awkward stage and isn't looking her best atm. You could take a chance on her, she may turn out to be a very amazing doe based on the animals in her pedigree, however, she may not and turn out to be an average goat. Be careful and don't jump into anything too fast, that's when you will overlook something and become disappointed.


----------



## emilieanne

She is not pregnant. 
Yet. 
I believe those pictures were from when she was a little younger.... Not quite sure but they are the ones on his website and I remember seeing her on there around 2 months ago. 
I'm thinking she is in her awkward stage... Lol or was in that picture cause look at her, it looks like she doesn't even have a brisket, or barely does. 

Her rump does seem steep. That is one if the FIRST things I thought of. 
Is it possible that it's the way her body is reaching? Cause I couldn't figure out why hers is so steep & her dam's is nice. 

Only reason I would jump for her is it is very different bloodlines than what we have in Florida, (she was shipped in from colorado) and there are almost no nubian breeders around me with Purebred or even American nubians!! to get something so decent is hard around here. Also the reason why I would be able to except the price. 

Someone did day they saw her sire? I haven't been able to find a picture of him. Could you tell me where to find him at? Please!!


----------



## ogfabby

Just remember, take your time and find exactly what you want. Don't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## emilieanne

Haha yeah, don't wanna do that again!! 

I will be going to look at/possibly pick her up somewhere in the beginning to mid June. 
I'm going to see if they could get one more picture of her. 

I really hope they can!


----------



## emilieanne

**those pictures were from when she was 3.5 months old**


AND I found her sire and his dam and his dams dam and his maternal half sister and yeah 
This is what I found tell me what you think cause I think that base is covered greatly!:


----------



## TrinityRanch

You do realize that her parents are full siblings right? That might cause some problems.

Her sire and dam are very beautiful. I also agree about her sloped rump. She is lacking in length and, like you pointed out , she has absolutely NO brisket. Since she is so young in the pictures, you might want to ask for recent pictures if you are really interested. 

Her dam doesn't milk out too much for her daughter to be priced at $500 either. It depends really on what you want her for- I am assuming show, and not milk production? I like her dam's udder. The fore-udder seems fine IMO, I think the picture is just tilted.

I hope you can make the right choice on this


----------



## emilieanne

TrinityRanch said:


> You do realize that her parents are full siblings right? That might cause some problems.
> 
> Her sire and dam are very beautiful. I also agree about her sloped rump. She is lacking in length and, like you pointed out , she has absolutely NO brisket. Since she is so young in the pictures, you might want to ask for recent pictures if you are really interested.
> 
> Her dam doesn't milk out too much for her daughter to be priced at $500 either. It depends really on what you want her for- I am assuming show, and not milk production? I like her dam's udder. The fore-udder seems fine IMO, I think the picture is just tilted.
> 
> I hope you can make the right choice on this


Thanks trinity!(; I'm going to call tomorrow to see if I could get even just one new picture of her. 
He did say that her teat placement wasnt gunna be great but it wa good that he feels like her teats will be spread out a little bit.

Someone else had mentioned that they're full siblings but I just realized that!! Oops. 
I don't mind. I think it's a big no no, I personally would NOT do that however I can't change that. Haha
When I looked up her inbred thing it said 31% inbred.









Her dam milked out 13 pounds he said. That's not a lot? IMO that'd be a lot (course I do have nigie's!(; ) 
No I am lookin for show and just a little goats milk. I'm not supplying any for a family. Just me then my moms glass of milk every two weeks. Haha
But I feel like she was standing weird. Course I will DEFF be asking for Atleast one picture before I go down there.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

13 pounds isn't really that much. 1 gallon is 8 pounds.
13pounds = a bit over a gallon and a half. 

My first Freshener does milk approximately 16-18 pounds a day, some milk more.
I have a doe that milks over 3 gallons a day.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> 13 pounds isn't really that much. 1 gallon is 8 pounds.
> 13pounds = a bit over a gallon and a half.
> 
> My first Freshener does milk approximately 16-18 pounds a day, some milk more.
> I have a doe that milks over 3 gallons a day.


That's really good!! 
Down here it's hard to find anything over a gallon 
Like I've said before, there's not much for nubians.:/ 
It's mainly Nigerians.


----------



## Dani-1995

emilieanne said:


> That's really good!!
> Down here it's hard to find anything over a gallon
> Like I've said before, there's not much for nubians.:/
> It's mainly Nigerians.


I have to agree. I've been wanting a Nubian so I started talking to dairy breeder here's and they say anything a gallon a day or more is a good milker. One lady said she had all 1gallon or more but it was usually around a gallon and that was considered good. She told me if I wanted sole production I may want to find a different breed because nubians aren't known to be heavy milkers....not sure if that is true but that's what I was told by a well known breeder here


----------



## emilieanne

Dani-1995 said:


> I have to agree. I've been wanting a Nubian so I started talking to dairy breeder here's and they say anything a gallon a day or more is a good milker. One lady said she had all 1gallon or more but it was usually around a gallon and that was considered good. She told me if I wanted sole production I may want to find a different breed because nubians aren't known to be heavy milkers....not sure if that is true but that's what I was told by a well known breeder here


I wouldn't know either. I do Nigerians. 
But it's hard to even find a gallon milker.


----------



## TrinityRanch

It is true, Nubians are bred for milk taste and butterfat, and less for production. It depends on what you would rather have- Creamier milk... or more milk.

1 gallon a day is _great _for a Nubian family milking doe. A family milking doe being a non-show, non-$500 doe. All of ours give 1 gallon a day, and we sell doelings (though unregistered) for $150.

It is very hard to find the right goat in some areas. We live in a close-to-no-Boers,-it's-like-they're-extinct region. Sometimes I wish shipping wasn't such a hassle.


----------



## emilieanne

TrinityRanch said:


> It is true, Nubians are bred for milk taste and butterfat, and less for production. It depends on what you would rather have- Creamier milk... or more milk.
> 
> 1 gallon a day is great for a Nubian family milking doe. A family milking doe being a non-show, non-$500 doe. All of ours give 1 gallon a day, and we sell doelings (though unregistered) for $150.
> 
> It is very hard to find the right goat in some areas. We live in a close-to-no-Boers,-it's-like-they're-extinct region. Sometimes I wish shipping wasn't such a hassle.


That's EXACTLY what it is here for nubians :/ 
I got another picture of her today but she's on a hill. 
Makes her look not so great. 
Here it is:


----------



## Sylvie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> 13 pounds isn't really that much. 1 gallon is 8 pounds.
> 13pounds = a bit over a gallon and a half.
> 
> My first Freshener does milk approximately 16-18 pounds a day, some milk more.
> I have a doe that milks over 3 gallons a day.


This is the only time I've heard of a doe giving over 2 gallons.  In south CA, it's great to have a doe of any breed produce over a gallon and a half.

As to not being bred well, around here Nubians are pretty popular as milkers.


----------



## emilieanne

That's what I was thinking sylvie!


----------



## Sylvie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces, where did you buy her? (I want one! )


----------



## emilieanne

Sylvie said:


> Little-Bits-N-Pieces, where did you buy her? (I want one! )


Lol I'm sayin!! 
They are luuuuucky!! 
Maybe it's part jamnapari goat!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sylvie said:


> Little-Bits-N-Pieces, where did you buy her? (I want one! )


I bought her from my friend Kristina, she has been raising alpine dairy goats for a VERY long time, she took over her parents herd in 1978 she is still raising them. Kristina is a Dairy Goat judge, which would explain her does good milking capabilities.
You can see some of the does I've had from her in my thread "Lovely Ladies of my alpine herd" those does we from her goats.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/lovely-ladies-my-alpine-herd-147831/

These were just SOME of my does, I used to have over 60 milking does.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I bought her from my friend Kristina, she has been raising alpine dairy goats for a VERY long time, she took over her parents herd in 1978 she is still raising them. Kristina is a Dairy Goat judge, which would explain her does good milking capabilities.
> You can see some of the does I've had from her in my thread "Lovely Ladies of my alpine herd" those does we from her goats.
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/lovely-ladies-my-alpine-herd-147831/
> 
> These were just SOME of my does, I used to have over 60 milking does.


Nice does!!!!
This is the message I got today along with the new picture;


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maturing at 3-4 years is too long, they should be at most of their potenial as a 2 year old. Personally if it were me, I'd keep looking. If you buy a doe that wont be good looking until she is 4, you will not place well in the classes against the other does everyone else has. I'd ask about the other breeders he know, you might find something really great. Goats don't normally improve structurally with age, it will normally get worse the bigger they get if they have a flaw. 
Goats with wonky legs, are born that way, same goes for toplines, pasturns, etc. They are already born with the structure they will have as adults.
Generally my yealings placed grand champion or reserve back when I still showed. And took supreme the second go round, third and they'd get their permanent title.

You want a doe that can wipe the floor with the others from the get go. You want a show stopper, knock out doe.


----------



## Dani-1995

A good judge once told me every day a goat ages it goes down hill... I don't think its true for all animals. Some improve with age but structure faults are always the same. Cover can fill in and hide some of them but generally they get worse. The updated pic to me isn't very impressive. I liked the first ones much better. 

Its about what you want and really how she looks in person.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looking at the picture, even though she is on a hill (I don't see the hill...), anyway, her rump is very steep, and her legs definatley are not good, they toe out a lot.
Her neck could be longer, she needs more depth, and she looks like she had somewhat posty legs.
I'd pass for sure.

You could look into bottle babies from breeders who ship, and that would come out to about $300 for shipping + the goat. You still might save going that route. 

Or maybe consider traveling further for some does. I think the longest I traveled for a doe was a 3 hour drive one way, and 3 hours back.


----------



## emilieanne

Dani: I've heard a judge say that, he was a meat goat judge and I have a dairy judge say they go up then down. That's what I believe also. 

Littlebitsandpieces: I'm deff gunna be looking at her before I buy her. I'm gunna set her up and check everything out. But I see the hill. 
It goes down to the right and also towards the camera. 
I don't see where she toes out though? Other than in her right front.. 

I've traveled 3 hours also. I do not mind traveling for a doe. BUT the only other nubian breeders around here are Miami. I am not going down there. I'm in Daytona area.... 8 hours? No thanks. 
Getting a bottle baby shipped down here, I wouldn't like because I can't see it before I buy it and I'm lookin for a breed able doe. Not a kid. 
There's no nubian breeders as it is, let alone yearlings for sale.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Have you looking in the herd book directory? Im sure there is more than a few nubian breeders in FL.


----------



## rdmtnranch

This is so crazy. I just bought a buck out of uptown. I would look at mega milkers site if I were you and you were interested. There prices are better and they could ship to you maybe. I just saw mariska and uptown last weekend and they look great. They have been breeding to a new buck. The sire to mine and he won reserve grand champion at two years of age. This was against a large class.


----------



## emilieanne

Rdmtnranch: I am going to look after I clean myself up. 
Had school then I was out with the goats, baby my nubian now, was rolling like a horse. 

Littlebitsandpieces: I have actually:/ there are a few more but a lot of people I ask about them have some kind of sickness:/ I actually just found out the breeder that I WAS thinking about buying from has had CL recently & didn't treat it properly. I'm not taking that Risk. 
Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are you asking other breeders you know about different ones? Because I have known people to talk bad about other breeders so you will buy one of theirs.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Are you asking other breeders you know about different ones? Because I have known people to talk bad about other breeders so you will buy one of theirs.


I have asked several people. & yeah we had a case of that a while ago about one of the people I had asked. 
Most of the people that I asked don't have anything for sale. At all.


----------



## rdmtnranch

In case you didn't know. Uptown placed sixth at nationals last year as a three year old milker.


----------



## emilieanne

rdmtnranch said:


> In case you didn't know. Uptown placed sixth at nationals last year as a three year old milker.


I saw that! I looked at their page but I couldn't find any pictures of what's for sale..:/


----------



## rdmtnranch

Look under kids I think. For their kids they also have a milker. I saw their buck liam and he is very impressive.


----------



## emilieanne

rdmtnranch said:


> Look under kids I think. For their kids they also have a milker. I saw their buck liam and he is very impressive.


Alright. Ill do that tomorrow morning. Thanks!!


----------



## emilieanne

Question- is it possible to ship a full grown goat?


----------



## emilieanne

Well, I have a bred doe option... But nigerian. 

Here it is:


----------



## Dani-1995

emilieanne said:


> Well, I have a bred doe option... But nigerian.
> 
> Here it is:


I would have her tested before purchasing since it is fairly important kn dairy. I think 350 is a better price but I don't know about structure . She's a cutie!


----------



## emilieanne

Dani-1995 said:


> I would have her tested before purchasing since it is fairly important kn dairy. I think 350 is a better price but I don't know about structure . She's a cutie!


I deff will!!!! 
I also have this opportunity:


----------



## emilieanne

What do y'all think?


Oh and by the way, thank you everyone for such great help!!!! I really appreciate it


----------



## Delilah

I personally like the second doe better but that's just my opinion. There really isn't good pictures of the first one she could look better. Ask for more pictures on the first one?


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I personally like the second doe better but that's just my opinion. There really isn't good pictures of the first one she could look better. Ask for more pictures on the first one?


I did!! 
And the second one is bo peep. She's like 6 or 7 I wanna say


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oops, commented before I read the rest of the replies. Sorry!


----------



## emilieanne

ThreeHavens said:


> Oops, commented before I read the rest of the replies. Sorry!


It's ok. 
I don't recall seeing your Reply?


----------



## ThreeHavens

I edited it when I realized I hadn't read all of the pages.


----------



## emilieanne

ThreeHavens said:


> I edited it when I realized I hadn't read all of the pages.


Oh alright. 
Well what do you think? which one? 
If I remember correctly, you have nigerian's also.


----------



## Sylvie

Wait.....are you or are you not getting Lalita?


----------



## ThreeHavens

It all depends on what you are looking for. Of course, being a Nigerian breeder, I would choose the Nigerian. :laugh: As long as she was tested. BUT, are you looking for show quality? If so, I would look at some other options.


----------



## emilieanne

Sylvie: no. I'm not getting her:/

Threehaves: I'm looking for show. 
I already decided no to that nubian but it's between two nigerian does. Unless I finder better of course.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, looking at her more, that Pepper doe might be good looking, just need better pics, and she is a younger doe. 
The price is better too. Look at the both, see which is better, should be easy since the same lady has them.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well, looking at her more, that Pepper doe might be good looking, just need better pics, and she is a younger doe.
> The price is better too. Look at the both, see which is better, should be easy since the same lady has them.


That's true!! 
Very true  
I'm not exactly sure on the chamois doe's age but that's what I'm guessing.


----------



## emilieanne

Ok guys:

It's down to these three.

































The last two are at a farm about 5 min from my house & I'm going to try & get more pictures of the two this weekend. Also get prices. They are in with the buck right now.


----------



## goat luver 101

I like the top one.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I do as well. Nice doe, nice udder


----------



## emilieanne

TrinityRanch said:


> I do as well. Nice doe, nice udder


Alright 
Jut for fun, I'm gunna get pictures of the other two anyway!(; make sure I'm not missing out. Haha. But I like her too 
Plus Vikings fb are really good animals! 
And her name is Vikings fb little bopeep


----------



## rdmtnranch

I would get some picks of the others. I like the first one too, but I wonder if it is just the pic. When I look closer, she has a steep rump and her top line is not really level. So I would check the other two to make sure they aren't better.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How's the goat search going?


----------



## Crystal

I like the first one. You could get a nice show kid if you bred her. 
The second one ask for more pictures. I know the DessertNanny line & have that line. Sharon has nice show goats & milk. Barney & BlueTailFly are nice goats.


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks guys!! 

The search is not going so well. 
Lol 
For Florida anyway. 
I'm thinking about shipping one in. (From the east coast area) but still shipping one in.


----------



## ogfabby

There are TONS of Nubians here! Too bad you aren't close.


----------



## emilieanne

Where are you at Ogfabby? 

& I think since "nubians are too loud" (I know not all are but the people that I keep my goats at say they are-_-) that I'm going to go with a mini nubian!! 
Know anyone with mini nubians? 
In the east coast preferably.


----------



## ogfabby

I'm in West TN. There is a great breeder in Brighton which is close to me.


----------



## emilieanne

ogfabby said:


> I'm in West TN. There is a great breeder in Brighton which is close to me.


Tennessee I don't think is that far For nubians or mini nubians? 
Also, do you think they'd ship?


----------



## ogfabby

I doubt it with the one lady. Her goats are her babies and she wants to know where they are. I'm 10 hours from Greenville.


----------



## ogfabby

They are full sized Nubians. I'll pm you some pics.


----------



## ogfabby

Crap. Do you have an e mail address. I can't pm pics and I don't want to post her pics wo permission. Her buck is from hagler farms and is beautiful.


----------



## emilieanne

ogfabby said:


> Crap. Do you have an e mail address. I can't pm pics and I don't want to post her pics wo permission. Her buck is from hagler farms and is beautiful.


Yeah! 
[email protected]


----------



## Sylvie

emilieanne said:


> Where are you at Ogfabby?
> 
> & I think since "nubians are too loud" (I know not all are but the people that I keep my goats at say they are-_-) that I'm going to go with a mini nubian!!
> Know anyone with mini nubians?
> In the east coast preferably.


I was going to say http://www.greengablesmininubians.com/, but I guess that's a little far...


----------



## emilieanne

Sylvie said:


> I was going to say http://www.greengablesmininubians.com/, but I guess that's a little far...


NICE! 
I'm gunna check that out in a min.


----------



## emilieanne

Sylvie: they have some really nice goats!! 

Too bad they only have 3 milkers for sale:/


----------



## emilieanne

Ok ok ok sorry for all the confusion. Got a lot going on. Lol back to the big furry giants of nubians!!!! 
Anyone know of any? 
I'm so excited!!!!<3


----------



## Sylvie

emilieanne said:


> Ok ok ok sorry for all the confusion. Got a lot going on. Lol back to the big furry giants of nubians!!!!
> Anyone know of any?
> I'm so excited!!!!<3


:laugh:


----------



## emilieanne

Sylvie said:


> :laugh:


Lol I know, I'm nuts. 
Go ahead, say it! I'm crazy!!!  
Lol I get to bottle feed this baby:









I want ooooone


----------

